# trouble installing skin in cubecart??



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

I download the skin then unzip it and with my ftp client i upload it to the skin folder. I then go to my cubecart store and it says this.

*[XTemplate]* 

[] (skins/LiteFree/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl) does not exist
parse: blockname [body] does not exist
 
i Know i dident explain it perfectly so if you need to know something that will help me out ill ansewre. thanks


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Do you have version 4?


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

naw i downloaded the 3 cause it was free


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm no cubecart expert, but Litefree is a version 4 skin.

I don't know if it's possible to use a new skin from version 4 for version 3.

I could be wrong.

You may want to try on the cubecart forum.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

i got it from cubecartskins.net and it said it was a v3


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, ok.

I'm not sure then. I would monitor this thread if I were you, but I would also post the question at the cubecart forum, or do a search there. You may find your answer without having to post a question.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

ok ill do that thanks


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, LiteFree is a version 3 skin. I downloaded it and got it to work in my store just fine.

Did you make sure skins/LiteFree/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl did indeed exist?

Otherwise, yep, head over to cubecart.com or cubecartforums.org and post the question there.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

neato said:


> Yeah, LiteFree is a version 3 skin. I downloaded it and got it to work in my store just fine.
> 
> Did you make sure skins/LiteFree/styleTemplates/global/index.tpl did indeed exist?
> 
> Otherwise, yep, head over to cubecart.com or cubecartforums.org and post the question there.


 
im new at this how would you check if it did exist??


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

You need to check your folders on your server with an ftp program.


----------



## roudystyle36 (Jul 11, 2007)

i figured it out thanks for yalls help


----------



## leftee (Jun 5, 2009)

how did you fixed the error? I am having the same error and not sure how to fix it.


----------



## bikec (Mar 26, 2010)

Problem is in the large and small letters. for example when you copy cartNavi.tpl to server with FTP program, file is converted into cartnavi.tpl and this is problem. You need to fix files and forder names on server!!!


----------

